# My First Product Shot - Critiques, Please



## CrazyChef (Apr 8, 2017)

While I've done numerous product photos with my phone, this is my first one using the Nikon D3300.  It was set on auto, because I still don't know about ISO, aperture, etc. yet.  But I'm learning...

Anyways, just curious what you think.  I tried both black and white backgrounds.  Because of the lighting, I couldn't get a good black background - deep black Plexiglas reflective table, but the black background would wash out as charcoal gray.  Also - every spec of anything showed up on the black table.  So I stuck with the white.


----------



## PasqualettoM (Apr 8, 2017)

Couple simple items come to mind for this one over all I think it's fairly well set up. 

I would take some time to check out tutorials on DOF and learn aperture, looking at the image the base of the units is OOF. 

Knowing your camera(which it sounds like is your goal) would allow you to get a crisp image capturing detail through out. 

Side note, I would use a spacer to perfectly set the gap between each item as the left gap is larger than the center gap, and the right gap is larger still. 

The tanks themselves though do seem to hold a crisp focus, at least when viewing mobile. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## photo1x1.com (Apr 8, 2017)

You´re off to a good start.
I second what Matt said in regard to DOF. Don´t be afraid to use manual mode for product photography. Your product´s won´t run away, so you have all the time in the world for try and error.
When shooting many products make sure to align them as good as possible. I don´t know what that "slit" is right under the glass-part, but they should all face in the same direction. On the bottom there is also some golden piece - align that too if possible.
Other than that - very nice!


----------



## fmw (Apr 9, 2017)

I looks good to me.  I would have skipped the text running down the sides because it is difficult to read.  Just put the text below the photo.


----------



## CrazyChef (Apr 9, 2017)

I kinda had to do that - it was for an IG ad, so the image needed to be square.  And I didn't want to take away from the "largeness" of the product by increasing the background to allow room for horizontal text.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 9, 2017)

Have the text read vertically?


----------



## CrazyChef (Apr 9, 2017)

Yup


----------



## PasqualettoM (Apr 10, 2017)

CrazyChef said:


> I kinda had to do that - it was for an IG ad, so the image needed to be square.



I post to IG for some of my shots and from my IPhone you can post images which are not square. Simply use 2 fingers in the zoom out motion when posting and it resets it from the square crop which it seeks natively. 
(Not sure if this would have worked for your client/your self however or if it still would have forced you to reduce the product size from where you wished it to be)


----------



## CrazyChef (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes, I can.  But like you said, it would detract from the product size in the image and add unwanted null space to the posting.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Apr 20, 2017)

It's a start and I agree with the spacing of the products and the DOF comments above. I can tell your camera was tilted downwards because the bottom on the products are out of focus, to fix this make sure the camera is level with the product and your Fstop is small, increasing your DOF. 

Here is a trick to start getting out of Auto, set your camera to Auto and let it pick ISO, Aperture and Shutter and write them all down, next move the dial to Manual and set all the settings the same, now take a photo, ONLY change one setting like aperture from 4.5 to 5.6 to 9 to 11...etc and see what happens... rinse and repeat on ISO and Shutter. 

A few things I would fix is all the highlights right in the middle of the products, to fix this your light source is too small it needs to be defused (bigger), softbox, tissue paper, white shower curtain and this many not fix it all you would need to fix it in post.

Next your background and floor ground is not true white separate lighting will help but some of this can be fixed in post by increasing whites or masking out the products and increasing curves.

 Next there is no separation between the clear cap and the background, a black card would help with this. 



CrazyChef said:


> Because of the lighting, I couldn't get a good black background


 Your background was to close to your light source, move it back.



CrazyChef said:


> deep black Plexiglas reflective table


 - this is correct, but shot correctly the black plexi can be black or white depends on the angle of refection.



CrazyChef said:


> Also - every spec of anything showed up on the black table.


 - Again true, photography like other trades (painting cars, construction, creating a network) prep-work is key. Wipe and clean everything, use white gloves when touching product, canned air to help with dust. But no matter how clean you are you will always need to do some post processing to remove dust. 

Product photography is 10% photography and 90% everything else...


----------

